# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Breaking : PATRIOTS Have stormed capitol building - Masses Breached Barriers

## Contumacious

*Patriots Have Stormed the Capitol Building  Masses Breaching Federal Barriers  Cops Losing Control (VIDEOS)*



.

----------


## tod evans

Good.

----------


## Sammy

God Bless them!

----------


## Contumacious

.

----------


## Contumacious

> God Bless them!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Excellent.  Now get your hands on the politicians and teach them a lesson.

----------


## Contumacious

> Good.

----------


## Contumacious

> Excellent.  Now get your hands on the politicians and teach them a lesson.


Right on Bro'


.

----------


## Sammy

> Good.

----------


## tod evans

Can't find any current feeds......

Things must not be going according to the plan.

----------


## pcosmar

> Can't find any current feeds......
> 
> Things must not be going according to the plan.




Heck of a Crowd..

----------


## Contumacious

> Can't find any current feeds......
> 
> Things must not be going according to the plan.


Rebel News Reporter at Capitol Mass Civil Disobedience: I Just Watched a Man Who Appeared to Be Dead Rushed Out of Crowd

----------


## Contumacious

.

----------


## tod evans

*BREAKING: Pence Rushed Out of Senate Chambers as Trump Supporters Storm Capitol*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...storm-capitol/

Vice President Mike Pence has been rushed out of the Senate chambers as thousands of Trump supporters have stormed the Capitol grounds.
Protesters have reportedly made their way inside of the building, according to some reporters at the scene.

The building is surrounded and in complete chaos.

Offices have also been evacuated.

----------


## Mordan

> Heck of a Crowd..


CNN said a few 100s...

----------


## Sammy

> *BREAKING: Pence Rushed Out of Senate Chambers as Trump Supporters Storm Capitol*
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...storm-capitol/
> 
> Vice President Mike Pence has been rushed out of the Senate chambers as thousands of Trump supporters have stormed the Capitol grounds.
> Protesters have reportedly made their way inside of the building, according to some reporters at the scene.
> 
> The building is surrounded and in complete chaos.
> 
> Offices have also been evacuated.

----------


## tod evans

*Capitol Police Order Lockdown of Capitol, House and Senate Buildings, Urge Those Outside to Seek Shelter*

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...-seek-shelter/

Capitol Police have issued a lockdown order for the entire Capitol Complex, telling Members, staff and press to not enter or exit buildings and advising those outside to seek shelter. The warning comes as thousands of Trump supporters have stormed Capitol Hill and battled with police on the West Front of the Capitol Building as Congress meets to certify the Electoral College vote for president.

Punchbowl News’ Jake Sherman, “Message in the Capitol from Capitol Police: “All buildings within the Capitol Complex,Capitol: External security threat, no entry or exit is permitted, stay away from exterior windows, doors. If outside, seek cover.”

----------


## Brian4Liberty

DC Mayor declares 6pm curfew. All of a sudden she cares about protesters in DC.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Wow , these photos show pretty massive crowd. Thought yesterday's GA Senate control loss, arrest of PB leader ahead of this rally, earlier Senator Mike Lee acknowledging Biden as President would dampen things but these photos tell a different story.

Saw this clip of Eric Trump. He also hinted his wife should run for Senate, interesting developments.
For his birthday present, Eric wanted Congress to stop the steal.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA1GGfa2nUk



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8MgB0fG9G4

Could be political ambitions ahead for Eric Trump also (Eric Trump 2024 ?) although prospects for Trump clan are slimmer after both Senate steats stolen by Dems yesterday.

----------


## phill4paul

> DC Mayor declares 6pm curfew. All of a sudden she cares about protesters in DC.


 Lolol. Yeah, she's gonna need the National Guard.

----------


## Danke

Flood the tunnels! No escape!

----------


## pcosmar

> Lolol. Yeah, she's gonna need the National Guard.


And if they join the Patriots?

----------


## PAF

Leniency for those who support the agenda and wearing government compliance diapers.

----------


## Mordan

chaos when the voting process integrity is violated.

that's why they are laws.

and those laws were broken.

and the SC judges refused to hear the case.

----------


## tod evans

> Flood the tunnels! No escape!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Danke again.

----------


## Mordan

when will the evidences of election fraud be presented to senators ?

----------


## tod evans

Gotta wonder how many are inspired to head to DC now that talkin' is over.

----------


## CaptUSA

Well, it's about time! 

Kinda disappointed they're doing it for Trump, but I'm glad they're doing it!


Maybe they can storm the halls of the big media companies, as well!

----------


## Invisible Man

Donald Trump, of course, talked a big game, but when the moment came decided this wasn't for him.
https://theweek.com/speedreads/95917...ouse-motorcade

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lolol. Yeah, she's gonna need the National Guard.


Pelosi and others have already called for the National Guard.

----------


## A Son of Liberty



----------

